# I'm Selling big Tau Empire Army



## dottorfive (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all.
I'm selling thi huge Tau Empire Army composed by:

HQ:

Tau Empire XV8 Battlesuit Commander only assembled
Tau Empire Cadre Fireblade only assembled
Darkstrider only assembled
Commander Shadowsun with drones (metal only assembled)
Aun Va (metal only assembled)
Tau Empire Ethereal with Honour Blade (metal)
Tau Empire Ethereal (metal)

Elite:

2 x Riptide only assembled and full magnetized
9 x Crisis 4 basically painted, 1 nicely painted brown scheme, 4 only assembled or primed, all 9 full magnetized with all weapons option like 18 missiles, a lot of plasma ecc...
6 x Stealth XV15 (metal some primed)
2 forgeworld crisis magnetized http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ESUITS-AND-DRONES/XV89-CRISIS-BATTLESUIT.html
1 forgeworld crisis magnetized http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ESUITS-AND-DRONES/XV84-CRISIS-BATTLESUIT.html

Troops

4 x 12 Firewarrior, 12 basically painted, 12 partially painted, 12 grey primed, 12 only assembled
2 x 15 or more Kroot, 15 basically painted, other only assembled or on sprue
Devilfish basically painted
Kroot Shaper
3 x Bestikroot metal only assembled
4 x hounds metal only assembled

Fast:
Sunshurk Bomber only assembled
3 x Piranha
2 x Tau Empire Pathfinder Team only assembled

Heavy Support:
6 x Tau Empire XV88 Broadside Battlesuit full magnetized, all weapons magnetized except 3 plasma and 3 railgun on sprue, 3 grey primed and 1 some particular blue paintedon grey base.
12 Missiles drones with magnetized bases.
2 x hammerhead/skyray. 1 only assembled with all magnetized missiles, 1 basically painted.

Drones:
a lot of weapon drones
8 or more shield drones some autoassembled, other original metal drones.
All drones have magnetized base.

All Bits
New from GW is about £1050. I ask you with about 40% discount £630.
All army in feldherr foam £710.
Paypal or other accepted.
I'm from Italy so shipment costs is a little expensive for all army...i think about £25 but we can discuss for them.
If you want photos contact me with your email address, i'll send them as soon as as possible.
Thank You.


----------

